

Now That's What I Call Startups - switz
http://www.nowthatswhaticallstartups.com/

======
BrainScraps
If you don't read the text below, you're missing the best part. (No offense
meant to the superb design work, of course.)

------
wdaher
See also, <http://www.itsthisforthat.com/>

------
huntermadeit
Klout for Dads ~> My Dad Can Beat Up Yr Dad ;)

------
FrancescoRizzi
then again... it did suggest: "YCombinator for Car Repair"

~~~
auxbuss
I got "Kickstarter for natural disasters", which certainly has a number of
ways it could go. While "Color for art" seemed a little harsh.

Not sure about "YCombinator for Car Repair", but how about "StackOverflow for
Car Repair"?

Okay, back to work.

------
fionabunny
This made my day.

